# MyLink Stopped Working



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If it's a gen 2 then the delay is understandable. 

If if a gen 1 then there should be no delay at all.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Call the MyLink Customer Service people. Perhaps they have more pull than the dealer when it comes to parts?
MyLink Radio | In-Car Touch Screen Technology | Chevrolet
855-4-SUPPORT (855-478-7767)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When parts are scarce, the dealer has to get GM know they're ordering parts to fix a customer, not for stock. If they order it the wrong way, it will be ages before the part arrives.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I noticed that the OP has not come back since posting this - but also that it is in the Gen 2 section. 

Therefore, no part such as this would be released without GM getting involved at the TAC or equivalent level with the supplier (it was Panasonic for Gen 1). Plus the part would likely have to get pulled from production somewhere in the kanban supply chain.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> When parts are scare, the dealer has to get GM know they're ordering parts to fix a customer, not for stock. If they order it the wrong way, it will be ages before the part arrives.


Scarce:1poke:


----------



## chris1out (May 26, 2016)

Tomko said:


> If it's a gen 2 then the delay is understandable.
> 
> If if a gen 1 then there should be no delay at all.


It's a gen 2.


----------



## chris1out (May 26, 2016)

Just an update for everyone, the part came in yesterday. They said it would take a few days so they gave me a 2016 Gen1 as a rental.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I had an issue where the MyLink radio mode wouldn't show anything. Backup camera mode did work, but when the radio (or car play) should be showing, the screen was was simply blank. It would continue to be blank for the next 5-10 minutes and suddenly come on. During this time, the steering wheel button volume control indicator on the dash would show a red X. 

They installed a software update and it's only gone out once since then. I have a feeling it may be related to bluetooth pairing, as the issue only occurred again immediately after I paired my phone. After I deleted my device out of it, it's been fine since. Luckily when iPhone is connected via USB, I don't need bluetooth anyways, otherwise I'd be right back at the dealer asking questions. This MyLink version has been used in their other products for over a year now, plenty of time to work the bugs out.


----------



## pafuenza (Mar 10, 2017)

From today I have the same.
Chevrolet Cruze Turbo LTZ 2017 
Country: CHILE


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

pafuenza said:


> From today I have the same.
> Chevrolet Cruze Turbo LTZ 2017
> Country: CHILE


Hello pafuenza, 


We regret to hear that you are experiencing this concern with your Cruze, and would love the chance to connect you with the team that is in the best position to further assist. 
At your earliest convenience, please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN/chassis, and preferred dealership. Looking forward to working with you!
To learn more about GM's privacy policy, please visit http://bit.ly/2h3ZUnC

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mrbruum (May 7, 2017)

Disconnecting the red power lead going into the fuse box under the hood for about 5 minutes and reconnecting it cleared this issue for my '17 Cruze RS premium with nav.

All I need was a 13mm socket. The plastic cover is about 1"x8" long and comes off without tools.


----------



## bbelnap (Apr 7, 2016)

I've got my Gen 2 that has had this issue 3 times - the system will freeze, screen goes blank, and then 5 - 10 minutes later it's comes back on.


Super frustrating as the last time I was on a call. When it the call ended, the radio came on at a much higher volume and would not stop! I pulled over, turned off the ignition, took out the key and opened the door, but the radio came right back on when I restarted the car.


Very frustrating. I'm taking it to the dealer Friday.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like you guys have the same gremlins I had in my 13 MyLink. Dealers aren't just reflashing them with the software they currently have like Gen 1? That at least got me 4 months of usable radio until it happened again. Does Gen 2 allow you to access the 'Free and clear" settings to default back to day 1? This is what I did in Gen 1 when I was on a road trip nowhere near a dealer when things like this happened.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

My 14 did this several times, have not had any issues with my Gen 2, 2016, yet


----------



## Willsie (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi.

I am currently experiencing the same problem with my 2017 Cruze LT Hatchback. I have tried to disconnect my battery terminals to reset it but to no avail. Had the dealer look at it a couple of times, again to no avail. I'm frustrated as the car is only 2 years old and I've been without the entertainment system for close to a year and there's been no help from the dealer at all. I'm worried as my warranty may have expired over the time I've been waiting on someone to help me with this issue and now it may cost me too much to fix. Can I get any help at all on this?

Cheers

Chris (Edmonton, AB, Canada)


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Even if it expired they should honor replacing the thing since you've brought it to them multiple times and they cant' fix it. They should have replaced it under warranty the first time you brought it in honestly.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

What Will said, they have record of it being a problem before the warranty expired so they should be able to replace it under a good faith warranty claim. I'd probably get GM involved if the dealership is not willing to help on their own.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

It's been a year its been down? Did you call Chevrolet Canada customer service? Visit another dealer?


----------



## Willsie (Jan 9, 2020)

Does anyone have an email address for customer service? The dealer wants to charge me $287 to replace the HMI Module. I'm rather upset that it isn't covered after such a short time but my anxiety makes it hard to talk to someone about it over the phone and would rather email the details.

Thanks


----------



## Willsie (Jan 9, 2020)

Willsie said:


> Does anyone have an email address for customer service? The dealer wants to charge me $287 to replace the HMI Module. I'm rather upset that it isn't covered after such a short time but my anxiety makes it hard to talk to someone about it over the phone and would rather email the details.
> 
> Thanks


No worries..I found it.​


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Keep in mind, that HMI unit is freaking expensive, so 287 isn't bad at all if you are out of warranty.

I estimated mine to be about 1000 - 1200 dollars total cost if I had to pay out of pocket when mine died. That was judging based on what other people were/are paying out of warranty.


----------

